# Bruit ventilateur sur iMac intel



## eric84240 (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Depuis ce matin le ventilateur du lecteur optique de mon iMac 24" 2,33ghz intel 10.4.11 fonctionne sans s'arrêter à fond.
iStat indique que la température du lecteur serait de 126° tout le temps, dès l'allumage de la machine et que le ventilateur tourne à 4600 rpm.
Le ventilateur ne s'arrête jamais produisant un son plus que désagréable. Merci de votre aide !


----------



## steiner (19 Novembre 2007)

Mouarf à part te dire que c'est pas normal je sais pas trop quoi te conseiller.
Un coup de téléphone au SAC apple peut-être?
C'est surement pas grand chose, un genre de petit bug avec un truc à réinitialiser mais comment :s


----------



## eric84240 (20 Novembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> C'est surement pas grand chose, un genre de petit bug avec un truc à réinitialiser mais comment :s




Ben oui ! ça serait cool que ce soit qu'un truc à initialiser 
J'ai essayé la PRAM, rien donné 
j'ai essayé de réinitialiser le Contrôleur de gestion du système comme decrit dans le doc d'apple, rien à faire ( http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303446-fr) rien donné non plus

visiblement le problème est la température erronée qui fait tourner le ventilo à fond. 
sinon comme autre symptôme peut -etre un léger ralentissement des performances 
Merci


----------



## eric84240 (20 Novembre 2007)

Suite du problème et résolution (momentanée)

J'ai résolu le problème sans vraiment comprendre ce qui se passait ais bon

Donc j'ultilise le dvd d'install du mac pour faire un test hardware. Je redémarre la touche D enfoncée, premier test rapide, le soft m'indique un probleme materiel 
numéro  4SNS/1/4000 =T00P Dégôuté que ce soit un problème de hard et me voyant déjà me prendre la tête avec un SAV je relance un test détaillé histoire de revoir quand l'erreur était detectée.

Au bout de une ou deux minutes le mac se fige plus rien ne se passe. j'éteins et je redémare avec le bouton arrière, je relance le test et là plus aucun bruit de ventilateur, le test réussit sans difficulté, je rédémarre et plus aucun bruit.

là ça fait une vingtaine de minute, je croise les doigts, mais le ventilo tourne de nouveau à 600 rpm et la température mesurée du lecteur est de 34°C et non plus de 126°C.

Je n'ai rien compris à l'histoire 
merci quand même de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (25 Décembre 2007)

eric84240 a dit:


> Suite du problème et résolution (momentanée)
> 
> J'ai résolu le problème sans vraiment comprendre ce qui se passait ais bon
> 
> ...



UNE QUESTION SVP: Comment mesurer la vitesse des ventilateurs ? 
Et finalement, ton problème est vraiment solutionné ?  As-tu décroisé les doigts ?  
Bonne fin d'année  !


----------



## steiner (25 Décembre 2007)

Le widget iStatPro est l'une des nombreuses solution qui permettent de voir à quelle vitesse tournent tes ventilateurs.


----------



## digos (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai eu le même problème de ventilateur en marche au démarrage de mon IMAC 24 pouces
2,4 ghz acheté fin 2007. Panique à bord ,bon puis test avec le cd d'install,
Rien d'anormal ,tout est OK. J'éteins l imac normalement, je débranche l'alimentation ,je rebranche , je redémarre et là ,miracle plus de bruit ventilo. aucune idée de ce qui se passe mais ça fonctionne correctement.


----------



## zecocq (3 Septembre 2009)

Problème identique et solution identique (imac24 de fin 2007) : débrancher la prise secteur et rebrancher.

J'avais débranché le mac pendant les vacances d'été, en revenant j'ai rebranché et bruit de ventilo à fond ... éteint, rallumé, toujours autant de bruit ... après lecture de vos conseils (merci !) j'ai débranché et rebranché : miracle, plus de bruit !
Merci à nouveau


----------

